# Alternate to SawStop?



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Griggio Unica Slider

Hmmmmmm......
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Griggio Unica Slider
> 
> Hmmmmmm......
> Herb


Gass aka sawstop is involved in that as a partner......
no wonder he went after Bosch...
He wants a monoply and that is all there is to it...


SawStop and Griggio to develop safer panel saw

SawStop LLC, a leader in table saw safety, has announced a collaboration with Griggio S.p.A. of Italy, a manufacturer of woodworking machinery since 1946, to develop a safer large-format sliding table saw.

Dr. Stephen Gass, president of SawStop, said, “Our common goal has been to create a saw that delivers the table sizes, blade sizes and features of the finest large-format sliding table saw, but with the safety benefits of SawStop’s unique patented technology.”

Griggio S.p.A is demonstrating a saw at the Ligna tradeshow in Hannover, Germany from May 11-15. Saw features include:

High speed, resettable blade retraction on contact detection
400mm main blade
2-axis scoring unit w/ motorized adjustments and memory
Motorized lift and 45° tilt of the main blade 
385x3200 mm (optional 2600, 3800, 4300mm) aluminum sliding carriage
Linear actuators with digital display
Self-lubricating linear guides
Automatic star delta start

Ennio Griggio, president of Griggio S.p.A, stressed the urgent need for engineered safety solutions in Europe. “North American operators have benefitted from this technology for more than a decade, with thousands saved. Meanwhile, statistics show that there are 19 accidents each day in Germany on panel saws. We are eager to share our application of the technology with customers across Europe, and hope to debut our new saw by the end of 2015.”

SawStop | America's #1 table saw | SawStop.com | SawStop

| Griggio s.p.a.
.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just don't put your hands or fingers or other body parts on the moving blade. Very simple, huh?
I have always thought it was odd that we spend hundreds dollars putting all kinds of gadgets, gizmos, and cameras on a car but don't spend one penny on a safe driver.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Retractable blade. Isn't that the Bosch approach? I wonder if Gass is worried about infringing them. The lawsuit now makes more sense - end goal is cross licensing.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Retractable blade. Isn't that the Bosch approach? I wonder if Gass is worried about infringing them. The lawsuit now makes more sense - end goal is cross licensing.


Yes; I saw that and did a head spin! Whoa!! Bosch is way ahead on the patenting if they're going down _that_ road. Why would Bosch want to climb into bed with SS?

I can see Bosch just wearing SS down with legal roadblocks and marketing muscle.
(Works for me.)


----------



## jbullockusanet (Nov 22, 2010)

It is unfortunate that neither Saw Stop or Bosch has chosen to restrict their technologies rather than licensing other vendors to use their technology. There is a large segment of the market that just can not afford the high priced product offered by Saw Stop or is not in a position to replace their existing saws to gain the additional safety. It reminds me that few companies are generous enough to license safety innovations unlike Volvo who allowed competitors to use their patented 3point safety belts that save many lives and are now the standard throughout the world.

Shame on you Saw Stop! Hopefully Bosch will take a more helpful approach to this problem. It appears that Saw Stop is unwilling to compete without their EXCLUSIVE innovation!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It is all about money. The car manufacturers would not put any safety features on their cars except to sell cars, it is not for the customer ,it is for their pocket. Same goes for any industry, they don't care about the worker ,but to reduce insurance premiums they stress safety. Look at past history and the number of workers killed building bridges,dams and canals,and logging. and they didn't care, just bring in more men. Until Compensation laws were passed where it cost them money did they stress safety. So the tool manufactures are doing it to sell tools by putting the ole safety spin on it.

Just my bi-assed opinion.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I think we should put all the brilliant minds to work here and design a safety feature into a table saw that is better than both attempts 

I'm thinking disc brake


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I think we should put all the brilliant minds to work here and design a safety feature into a table saw that is better than both attempts
> 
> I'm thinking disc brake


I'm thinking just keep them away from stupid people >


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Best point made so far lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> I'm thinking just keep them away from stupid people >


go/no go test... 
fails can go base jump...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The school woodshops ,if there are any left,vocational schools etc.as it cuts their liibillty insurance,like these machines. They are top of the line machines, and are priced as such. But there is not a market in the hobbyist shop ,first time buyer etc. for this expensive machine. The claim that SawStop has saved thousands of fingers is BS to me, do they actually keep count or is this a figure they pick out of the air. When you consider the million s of users per day, thousands over 10 years is minute.
Like someone just said keep the people away from them that don't know the potential risk involved.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nobody commented on the guy in the tennis shoes stripping down pallets, and leaving the boards right behind him with the nails pointing UP.
And made a video of himself doing it.
Love to see his TS how-to-do-it vids.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Nobody commented on the guy in the tennis shoes stripping down pallets, and leaving the boards right behind him with the nails pointing UP.
> And made a video of himself doing it.
> Love to see his TS how-to-do-it vids.


nobody mentioned why not to use pallets...

what's the history of rescued pallets.
They are "exposed to water, all manner of vermin and insects" and bird droppings.

then there is E. coli & Listeria.
The National Consumers League did tests on shipping pallets and found that 10% tesed for E. coli and 3% for the VERY NASTY Listeria.

let's not ignore lowly fungus. 

Remember when Tylenol recalled a bunch of product a couple years ago because it "smelled funny?" They found out it was due to a chemical called 2,4,6-tribomophenol. Ultimately Tylenol blamed the outbreak on pallets. To which the pallet industry, cried foul.

pallets made of engineered wood and cardboard are oftentimes loaded with formaldehyde. 
Also of concern is the stuff shipped on the pallets, which could include noxious items which leak onto the pallets...

You used only kiln dried pallets. Great, but left in any damp & warm situation (see rainy pic above) for any amount of time and they become a breeding ground for mold.
You sanded and washed your pallets. Great, but boring insects and chemicals might still be in there.
You know where your pallets came from. Great, but companies reuse pallets all the time. 

one of the most interesting things about pallets is when you burn some of them.....
burning produces beautiful kaleidoscope of rainbowed flames...
great to watch if you don't mind the stink, watery eyes, runny nose and your screwed w/ breathing when you happen to get the smoke in your face...

http://www.cheaplikemeblog.com/environment/dont-reuse-wood-pallets/


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

More reasons:
- it's a lot of work for beat up wood - no amount of fad changes that fact.
- nails and screws and staples, oh my.
- you might actually LIKE your current saw blade (nails and screws and staples, oh my)
- rocks and dirt embedded in the pallet wood - your metal detector will happily pass these.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good points; what happens when your SawStop blade/mechanism hits a hidden spike or something? Does it fry the whole package?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Good points; what happens when your SawStop blade/mechanism hits a hidden spike or something? Does it fry the whole package?


that sure would spike the board foot price of free wood...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I believe it sets off the stop cartridge.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> I believe it sets off the stop cartridge.


that certainly would hurt...
even if you turn off the SS function hitting a spiral or ring shank won't be good for the blade....
if you broke off a tooth and it hits you in the face or throat...
how much is an ER visit now adays???...
just not worth it...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...how much is an ER visit now adays???..."
Free up here. But why would you want to visit the ER?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...how much is an ER visit now adays???..."
> Free up here. *But why would you want to visit the ER?*


pick up yur buddy that didn't listen...


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Herb I like this one, no part of the saw is destroyed, I still think that the best way to avoid getting your finger cut off is to 'work safely' there is no other substitute. N


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...how much is an ER visit now adays???..."
> Free up here. But why would you want to visit the ER?


do you get what you pay for...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> Herb I like this one, no part of the saw is destroyed, I still think that the best way to avoid getting your finger cut off is to 'work safely' there is no other substitute. N


All this gloom and doom, you can apply to anything you do. 
Common sense and safe procedures mean more than gadgets on tools to stop the blade at $200+ per incident. 

It is all about money not about saving you a trip to the ER.
I worked for 45 years in construction and only one Carpenter was involved in a table saw accident and he was trying to push a 1/2" rip thru the fence with his thumb and split his thumb. And he was a seasoned old guy that knew better. That was before SS.

There were more guys with hands pinned between the floor joist drilling holes with 1/2" drills that weren't reversible.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Free Lunch*

People complain about wait times, but not a big problem at our hospital up here. 
The Doctors here have an agreement where they all do shifts in the ER, so the standard here is, if it's serious, contagious or an emergency, you just go straight to the ER; no appointments necessary.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

neville9999 said:


> Herb I like this one, no part of the saw is destroyed, I still think that the best way to avoid getting your finger cut off is to 'work safely' there is no other substitute. N


Once you develop the attitude and knowledge to work safely with a table saw you'll apply the same rules to every other tool you use.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> new better. That was before SS.
> 
> There were more guys with hands pinned between the floor joist drilling holes with 1/2" drills that weren't reversible.
> Herb


the Milwaukee hole hawg....
what a rush...
what a ride...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I didn't have an incident but a close call yesterday . I went to remove the plate that covers the dado blade and as I looked closer it was still spinning :fie: 

It takes what seems like forever for that puppy to stop


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I didn't have an incident but a close call yesterday . I went to remove the plate that covers the dado blade and as I looked closer it was still spinning :fie:
> 
> It takes what seems like forever for that puppy to stop


Maybe they ought to legislate brakes on the blade like some of the chop saws.
Just kidding.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Milwaukee Hole Hawg....that hole in the case for the threaded pipe? It's there for a reason! Unless of course one _likes_ having their arm/leg broken...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Milwaukee Hole Hawg....that hole in the case for the threaded pipe? It's there for a reason! Unless of course one _likes_ having their arm/leg broken...


But Dan, it was hard to get up between the joist with that pipe handle sticking out. and not only that but when it caught that knot and twisted your hand pushed in on the little trigger button that kept the drill running and it wouldn't shut off,and the ladder kicked out leaving you dangling from the ceiling hollering for help. >>

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

going around in circles till the drill unplugged it's self..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lmao...been there! Got the scars.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Lmao...been there! Got the scars.


Was that before or after you started hogging all of the beer?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That would be 'Hawging' all the beer...
I do believe there was some medicinal imbibing, post incident.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Lmao...been there! Got the scars.


seems everybody that has ever used one got ''roughed'' up in one way or another..
now they have clutches for that sort of thing....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> That would be 'Hawging' all the beer...
> I do believe there was some medicinal imbibing, post incident.


earned no less..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> seems everybody that has ever used one got ''roughed'' up in one way or another..
> now they have clutches for that sort of thing....


Clutches are for sissies. Those battle scars are important when you get old. It's the only way we can convince the newbies that we're serious when we say don't do something that stupid.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Clutches are for sissies. Those battle scars are important when you get old. It's the only way we can convince the newbies that we're serious when we say don't do something that stupid.


can we get that statement put in a header here???...


----------

